# Best automatic taper



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

I am wondering which brand people think makes the very best automatic (bazooka) taping gun. I have used Tape Tech and Columbia extensively in the past. But all of our guns are at least 20 years old. Which new model would be the best, were I to purchase one?


----------



## Skill77 (Apr 15, 2018)

I have one of the Columbia tapers with the grenade pin on it for cleaning and it has been great though it is the only one i have ever used. I did just purchase the Columbia predator with the cam lock cap which does not have the pin that can get lost but it really does not feel any lighter than the standard taper. It probably it more durable since the carbon fiber tube will not dent like an aluminum one will.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

dont buy aanother gun just keep fixing what you got,

Mr.Bazooka Joe has advised me not to make choice of what zook is the best as Tazman I Mean Gazman may turn green


----------

